# Britain's Got Talent



## moomoo (Apr 12, 2008)

Go on, hands up if you had a tear in your eye.............

 


We loved the little boy at the end and also the contortionist lady who made us wince a bit.  I expect all you chaps were taken by the pretty girls with the instruments though........


----------



## mrsfran (Apr 12, 2008)

*puts hand up*

Unfortunately, "Britain" may have had enough of little angels with beautiful voices with Connie.

Those girls with the electric string group will go far.


----------



## internetstalker (Apr 12, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Go on, hands up if you had a tear in your eye.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah alright you got me!!

*puts his danny up in the air*


----------



## skunkboy69 (Apr 12, 2008)

missfran said:


> *puts hand up*
> 
> Unfortunately, "Britain" may have had enough of little angels with beautiful voices with Connie.
> 
> Those girls with the electric string group will go far.


  I agree.They could play well too.I loved the lil dog tho


----------



## mysterygirl (Apr 12, 2008)

*raises hand*

I've never seen that programme before.

Scala (sp?) were great, Brian was great.  The contortionist was amazing, loved the girl with the Border Collie (or more accurately, the Border Collie with the girl ).

I find myself hoping that 'Britain' has time for just one more angel with a beautiful voice.


----------



## mrsfran (Apr 12, 2008)

My favourite act from last year, The Barwizards:



I met them at the Good Food Show last year, they're really brilliant and they genuinely really enjoy themselves.


----------



## moomoo (Apr 12, 2008)

They were great missfran.   I'd love to see them live.


----------



## Geri (Apr 13, 2008)

Yeah, I very much enjoyed this. That kid was great, he looked like he should have an Asbo and sang like an angel. 

Scala are perfect material for Classic FM TV (or whatever it's called now).


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 13, 2008)

urgh
urgh
urgh


anyone else think the mum of the singing lad had put him up to tell that sob story?

urgh

I can't believe I was forced to watch this!


----------



## half_eaten_arm (Apr 14, 2008)

amanda holden's a cunt


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 14, 2008)

i love watching the judge's totally gormless, cringeworthy faces and their stupid expressions while they're watching kids sing - like that opera singing kid. Especially that Amanda Holden. The way she gasps in fake amazement and makes her eyes all big, and then tries to squeeze a fake tear out. Urgh


----------



## zenie (Apr 14, 2008)

The dog was shit.


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Apr 14, 2008)

That lad's the head chorister at Carlisle Cathedral I believe . . .


----------



## zenie (Apr 14, 2008)

sam/phallocrat said:


> That lad's the head chorister at Carlisle Cathedral I believe . . .


 

Oh FFS it's so predictable. 

'Unknown talent' my arse


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 14, 2008)

missfran said:


> Those girls with the electric string group will go far.



Nah, it's been done before by bond.







They even used a bond recording in the backround when they were showing the girls going in to the audition


----------



## wishface (Apr 14, 2008)

Sob stories on britains' got talent? Whatever next!


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Apr 15, 2008)

zenie said:


> Oh FFS it's so predictable.
> 
> 'Unknown talent' my arse



I dunno, have you even been to Carlisle?


----------



## Miss Potter (Apr 19, 2008)

awwww love little 10 year old Charlie !!!! Confident little bugger weren't he?


----------



## moomoo (Apr 19, 2008)

Awwww, that lady was lovely! 

The impressionist made us laugh purely because he was so awful! Who on earth told him he was good?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 19, 2008)

That lady dancing.....  Oh That was funny, she needs a little help with the wardrobe though....


----------



## Vash (Apr 19, 2008)

The impressionist was pure cheeky monkey in fact he made cheeky monkey look good.


----------



## moomoo (Apr 19, 2008)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> That lady dancing.....  Oh That was funny, she needs a little help with the wardrobe though....



Gosh, yes!    Fair play for actually getting up and doing it though!


----------



## 1927 (Apr 19, 2008)

Some of these acts are genuinely embarrassing. It nothing short of voyeurism and you should all be ashaned of yeselves!


----------



## Passdout (Apr 19, 2008)

I thought it was funny. The 'impressionist' was incredibly bad


----------



## zoooo (Apr 19, 2008)

I nearly cried laughing at the impressionist. (and Ant and Dec's reactions.)
I know it's mean to laugh at the mentally questionable, but he did put himself up there to be judged.

And he had silly hair.


----------



## Passdout (Apr 19, 2008)

zoooo said:


> I nearly cried laughing at the impressionist. (and Ant and Dec's reactions.)
> I know it's mean to laugh at the mentally questionable, but he did put himself up there to be judged.
> 
> And he had silly hair.


I thought his hairstyle was part of the act until the act started


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 19, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Gosh, yes!    Fair play for actually getting up and doing it though!



Oh completely... I was on the phone to my mum at the time though and got so distracted she had to shout at me... I really was speechless



1927 said:


> Some of these acts are genuinely embarrassing. It nothing short of voyeurism and you should all be ashaned of yeselves!



errr yeah... and errrr.... nope


----------



## moomoo (Apr 19, 2008)

Passdout said:


> I thought his hairstyle was part of the act until the act started



I thought it was a comedy wig.


----------



## Spion (Apr 20, 2008)

I watched it at my sister's in Brum last night.

It's not often I lose the will to live, but this programme had me there for a while


----------



## moomoo (Apr 20, 2008)

Spion said:


> I watched it at my sister's in Brum last night.
> 
> It's not often I lose the will to live, but this programme had me there for a while



You were in Brum and didn't tell us! 

Mind you, we would have all been stopping in watching this.......


----------



## moomoo (Apr 26, 2008)

The dancing lawyer was amazing.     Brenda cracked me up with her singing though - poor Brenda. 

Uh oh, precocious kid time..................


----------



## Random One (Apr 26, 2008)

the lawyer's act was really cool....but i rekon they've both gone off and gone "fuck what the hell are we gonna do next time?!"


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 26, 2008)

The Jackson/bhangra act was fucking awesome 

And I've got the record they used as a backing track


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Apr 26, 2008)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> The Jackson/bhangra act was fucking awesome
> 
> And I've got the record they used as a backing track


I agree, they really entertained me. The kid, however, who came back as 'comedian' was total shite IMO.


----------



## Random One (Apr 26, 2008)

Stobart Stopper said:


> The kid, however, who came back as 'comedian' was total shite IMO.




seconded


----------



## moomoo (Apr 26, 2008)

Random One said:


> seconded



Thirded.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 27, 2008)

http://talent.itv.com/videos/viewvideo/16461525


Utterly brilliant


----------



## moomoo (Apr 27, 2008)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> http://talent.itv.com/videos/viewvideo/16461525
> 
> 
> Utterly brilliant




Thanks for that bees. 

They are definitely the best act we've seen so far.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 28, 2008)

Stobart Stopper said:


> I agree, they really entertained me. The kid, however, who came back as 'comedian' was total shite IMO.



i hate that child. since when did being a cocky little shit become automatically funny?

"SIMON!" Oooh i would've been so embarassed if that had been my kid.


----------



## aqua (Apr 28, 2008)

yeah I couldn't stand that lad either, nothing he did was funny - he was just arrogant 

I love this show though


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 28, 2008)

and he was weirdly _camp_ for an 8 year old...


----------



## Annierak (Apr 28, 2008)

I don't see the appeal of this show at all. Haven't seen a whole show cos i just can't subject myself to such torture but from what i can see it's like being stuck in a timewarp (the 1970's!).


----------



## LM17 (Apr 28, 2008)

Stobart Stopper said:


> The kid, however, who came back as 'comedian' was total shite IMO.



He made me want to smash up the TV


----------



## zoooo (Apr 28, 2008)

Wow, thanks for the link (Bhangra/Michael Jackson).
That was brilliant!


----------



## moomoo (May 3, 2008)

How good was Jeremy the footballer?


----------



## Looby (May 3, 2008)

Annierak said:


> I don't see the appeal of this show at all. Haven't seen a whole show cos i just can't subject myself to such torture but from what i can see it's like being stuck in a timewarp (the 1970's!).



Me too, I hate variety shows though so it's no surprise I don't like it. I popped in this thread because it always seems to be moomoo posting on it and I just wanted to check she wasn't alone.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 3, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> and he was weirdly _camp_ for an 8 year old...



Yeah, that made me uncomfortable - where's he getting that from? 

Odd, irritating little shit who'll end up murdering kids or something.


----------



## moomoo (May 26, 2008)

The live semi finals are on, every night with the final on Saturday.

The Jackson/bhangra act is on tonight I think.


----------



## Relahni (May 26, 2008)

Britain's got sob stories more like.

Utter shite.


----------



## moomoo (May 26, 2008)

Well, I like it. 

Gawd, people can be so precious about TV programmes.


----------



## Strumpet (May 26, 2008)

Minime is glued to it right now


----------



## Relahni (May 26, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Well, I like it.
> 
> Gawd, people can be so precious about TV programmes.



Well if it gives you pleasure - that's great.


----------



## moomoo (May 26, 2008)




----------



## zoooo (May 26, 2008)

moomoo said:


> The Jackson/bhangra act is on tonight I think.



They're why I'm watching. The rest has been pretty dire so far!

I hope they haven't changed their act too much.  It was perfect.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 26, 2008)

Jackson/Bhangra FTW!


----------



## moomoo (May 26, 2008)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Jackoin/Bhangra FTW!



Fantastic weren't they! 

We've just voted for them.


----------



## Strumpet (May 26, 2008)

They were great! Heh


----------



## mysterygirl (May 26, 2008)

Its all on Amanda..........


----------



## moomoo (May 26, 2008)

mysterygirl said:


> Its all on Amanda..........



And rightly so..........


----------



## mysterygirl (May 26, 2008)

Ah, the Border Collie gets the vote.

I like Border Collies.  

Wouldn't like to be in his shoes though, telling my mates I got beaten by a dog.  Although _my_ mates would say 'rightly so' -  LOL!


----------



## legz (May 26, 2008)

I know one of the semi-finalists 

(one of the more talented acts, too )


----------



## aqua (May 26, 2008)

yeah but he's almost guaranteed to get interest isn't he, he doesn't need this show


----------



## moomoo (May 26, 2008)

I've just realised we're watching this behind everyone else as I paused it when I went for a wee! 

Awww, Dean was lovely and very talented but I'm quite pleased the dog went through. 

Who do you know Legz?


----------



## zoooo (May 26, 2008)

The Star Wars guy?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 26, 2008)

legz said:


> I know one of the semi-finalists
> 
> (one of the more talented acts, too )



Is it the Bellydancer?


----------



## moomoo (May 26, 2008)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Is it the Bellydancer?



She was lovely tbf.......


----------



## legz (May 26, 2008)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Is it the Bellydancer?



I wish!

Actually, its one that the ladies love as opposed to the men, Amanda Holden especially (altho she's clearly too fckin old for either of em) 










(For those who haven't got it, the martial arts lads.)


----------



## moomoo (May 26, 2008)

Oooh, my daughter likes them!


----------



## legz (May 26, 2008)

Yup, I think they've got the female vote sorted 



One of the great things about them is that one of them's little sister choreographed some of their moves


----------



## Kidda (May 27, 2008)

a man with a keyboard in a spaceship and a kid with a dog

in the semi-finals.

they seriously saying these are 2/40 most talent people in the country? 

Tracey was ace  

the juggler was disappointing though


----------



## LM17 (May 27, 2008)

On Saturday's show, the Star Wars guy told the judges he'd been practising 5 hours a day for the previous 2 weeks - I was surprised (but amused) that he was still so ruddy terrible!


----------



## Chester Copperpot (May 27, 2008)

Dancing Dog FTW!


----------



## Cribynkle (May 27, 2008)




----------



## moomoo (May 27, 2008)

Cribynkle said:


>



What's the matter Cribynkle?


----------



## moomoo (May 27, 2008)

What are these two doing in the semi finals? 

I don't think Prince Charles is going to want to listen to her singing!


----------



## Cribynkle (May 27, 2008)

moomoo said:


> What's the matter Cribynkle?



That was at the contortionist - but wrong smiley - it was more meant to convey "ouch"


----------



## mysterygirl (May 27, 2008)

angel voice boy


----------



## waterloowelshy (May 27, 2008)

who went through tonight then? just missed it.


----------



## moomoo (May 27, 2008)

The Cheeky Monkeys and the boy singer (Andrew?).

I wasn't overly impressed with either of them tbh.


----------



## mysterygirl (May 27, 2008)

Dunno - I was channel hopping and missed it too.


----------



## Cribynkle (May 27, 2008)

moomoo said:


> The Cheeky Monkeys and the boy singer (Andrew?).
> 
> I wasn't overly impressed with either of them tbh.



Nah, it was all a bit bobbins...


----------



## waterloowelshy (May 27, 2008)

Cribynkle said:


> Nah, it was all a bit bobbins...



didt see it - but from what i remember of the both of them acts its must have been a night of scraping the barrel.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 27, 2008)

Britains got a bunch of fucktards who the judges repeatedly call 'a credit to your generation'

All competing for the 'honour' of prancing infront of that fucking parasite. What a celebration of homogenous lowest common denominator bullshit.


----------



## moomoo (May 27, 2008)

You don't like the show DC?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 27, 2008)

moomoo said:


> You don't like the show DC?



I like the kid with the pure voice who reminds me of the 'walking in the air' kid.

The rest is pants


----------



## moomoo (May 27, 2008)

Perhaps you'll like some of the acts that are on tomorrow.


----------



## wishface (May 28, 2008)

THis show is so utterly dire. It's just utterly utterly dreadful. Mawkish and vaccuous. They all 'want this so much'; it's 'what they live for'. They including some twat whose act seemed to consist of wearing a puppet and waving it around to a medley of Jacko songs. The fuck?


----------



## moomoo (May 28, 2008)

Strike were fantastic tonight but the sexy magic pair are on now and they give me the creeps.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 28, 2008)

wishface said:


> THis show is so utterly dire. It's just utterly utterly dreadful. Mawkish and vaccuous. They all 'want this so much'; it's 'what they live for'. They including some twat whose act seemed to consist of wearing a puppet and waving it around to a medley of Jacko songs. The fuck?




I'm not watching but I just turned around to look at tv only to feel absolutely sick at lots of girls in curly hair wearing pink.  It was like an invasion of Shirley Temples


----------



## aqua (May 28, 2008)

I love the hula hoop lot


----------



## May Kasahara (May 28, 2008)

Hoop La La were amazing! They are pure Royal Variety Show


----------



## moomoo (May 28, 2008)

I'm watching this on delay again (had to go and shout at boys for pulling down my bedroom curtains ) but yes, the Hula Hoop team are fantastic!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 28, 2008)

Strike!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moomoo (May 28, 2008)

*Fans Betty* 

This lad is good too.  My girl would like him.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 28, 2008)

George breakdancer kid was awesome! Really good


----------



## moomoo (May 28, 2008)

It's not really fair though.  Last night there were crap acts on and tonight there have been loads of good ones so it's hard to pick one or two to go through to the final.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 28, 2008)

Notice how they always put the judges favorite act last---and they always come first


----------



## Miss Potter (May 28, 2008)

the little boy who sang his own song made a huge mistake tonight, it was embarrassing.

I loved Strike and Hoop La La. The girls in the sailor outfits were OK as well. But my vote's going to George, he was bloody awesome.


----------



## lontok2005 (May 28, 2008)

The blonde guy in Strike is fit! 

But the kid who danced to Singing in the Rain stole it for me.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 28, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Notice how they always put the judges favorite act last---and they always come first



and again


----------



## moomoo (May 28, 2008)

I'll watch out for that tomorrow Betty. 

I'm glad Strike and George got through but I feel sad for Hoop La La.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 28, 2008)

moomoo said:


> I'll watch out for that tomorrow Betty.
> 
> I'm glad Strike and George got through but I feel sad for Hoop La La.



1st show-Signature went last and came first in vote

2nd show- boy who can sing but hates being on stage went last and came first

tonight- George went last and came first


----------



## aqua (May 28, 2008)

the last act rocked


----------



## becki1701 (May 28, 2008)

Awww, I'm glad George got through!!!  I wish Hoop-la-la had too though..................although Strike are hot stuff!!


----------



## aqua (May 28, 2008)

hoop lala were great weren't there


----------



## Cribynkle (May 28, 2008)

aqua said:


> hoop lala were great weren't there



They were ace and should have gone through 
Am v pleased for little Manc boy though


----------



## Stobart Stopper (May 28, 2008)

This series has to be the biggest pile of shite ever. No talent to be seen.
Except for that asian bird, I think she's in the final.


----------



## moomoo (May 28, 2008)

Did you miss Signature?  Hoop La La?  Strike?  George.....................?


----------



## Stobart Stopper (May 28, 2008)

I saw them, but they are just like street performers you can see anywhere.
It's supposed to be about talent, most of em are shit.
That woman with the dog, ffs. What was that all about?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 28, 2008)

Stobart Stopper said:


> I saw them, but they are just like street performers you can see anywhere.
> It's supposed to be about talent, most of em are shit.
> That woman with the dog, ffs. What was that all about?



God your like victor fricking meldrew---can you fucking moon walk??


----------



## moomoo (May 28, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> God your like victor fricking meldrew---can you fucking moon walk??



Well, quite.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 28, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Well, quite.



But that poor girl who has no friends but her dog gin- bless ....she needs to get hammered and loose


----------



## moomoo (May 28, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> But that poor girl who has no friends but her dog gin- bless ....she needs to get hammered and loose



She reminds me of myself...........  

Only my dog is far less well trained.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (May 28, 2008)

Then there was that whiny singing kid who said he had been bullied when it turned out he hadn't.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 28, 2008)

moomoo said:


> She reminds me of myself...........
> 
> Only my dog is far less well trained.



nah you have oddles more personality even in text- i feel for her she needs to get out more, but her mum seems happy that her only friend is gin...


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 28, 2008)

Stobart Stopper said:


> Then there was that whiny singing kid who said he had been bullied when it turned out he hadn't.



Whats kevin done now?

you got a right downer on kids tonight...


----------



## zoooo (May 29, 2008)

Hoop La La were hilarious!

George the dancer really was amazing. I had a little tear in my eye at the end too, god knows why.


----------



## belboid (May 29, 2008)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Is it the Bellydancer?



I know the belly dancer, she (and her team) are booked into doing our community festival - come along


----------



## jusali (May 29, 2008)

I think it was plain wrong to stop "sexy magic" especially as it was a Public vote. Just 'cos Amanda Holden was reminded of her swinging days and felt uncomfortable about it it was unfair to stop it.


----------



## aqua (May 29, 2008)

but they were shit! too slow, too rubbish


----------



## jusali (May 29, 2008)

aqua said:


> but they were shit! too slow, too rubbish



Down to the public though, they were shit up to that point but the same could be said for a lot of those acts. Don't put them through to the semis and then cut the act short. I'm sure there would have been outrage if it was a kids act........


----------



## pigtails (May 29, 2008)

Hoop la la was robbed!!
Britain's got Talent??.......... Britain's got no taste!!
Charlie Green over hoop la la = travesty!!!


----------



## pigtails (May 29, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Notice how they always put the judges favorite act last---and they always come first



Defo!!
But I do like all those acts!


----------



## moomoo (May 29, 2008)

pigtails said:


> Hoop la la was robbed!!
> Britain's got Talent??.......... Britain's got no taste!!
> Charlie Green over hoop la la = travesty!!!



I agree with you - they were robbed.


----------



## electrogirl (May 29, 2008)

i missed hoop lala!

i find that charlie green creepy and that song was like a bad barry manilow tribute act.

i wish they hadn't stopped sexy magic couple so soon! they are sooooooooo funny!! me and my friend were cracking up last time, i was looking forward to more innapropriate thong showage.


----------



## STFC (May 29, 2008)

I'm still hoping the Star Wars theme bloke will get a reprieve.


----------



## wishface (May 29, 2008)

I cannot abide this dreadful show. it's as fake as Holden's lips.

And really, after watching the 'deans of magic' yesterday it further reinforced it's reactionary position. 

Cute kid who can't sing, YAY!

Conventionally unattractive couple with slightly risque magic act, NAY! They make us uncomfortable, round up the sheep boy, there's a stranger in our midst. We doesn't like change boy!

Just shows how simple minded, vacuous and insipid this country has become. My favourite act is the man who scrapes the bottom of an empty barrel to the tune of 'Unchained Melody'.

Utterly utterly beyond the pale this show is. Irredeemably bad, uninspiring, emotionally retarded drivel for bored housewives who think that the height of sophistication and depth is to have 'Angels' by Robbie Williams (sorry he doesn't have asurname does he) played at their wedding (sorry i mean divorce).


----------



## Geri (May 29, 2008)

pigtails said:


> Hoop la la was robbed!!
> Britain's got Talent??.......... Britain's got no taste!!
> Charlie Green over hoop la la = travesty!!!



I agree - I switched over in disgust! That guy from Hoop La La is so cute I just want to cuddle him.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (May 29, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Hoop La La were hilarious!
> 
> George the dancer really was amazing. I had a little tear in my eye at the end too, god knows why.



They came on and I said "Its like something out of Lazytown"... at which point my kids all creased Hillarious yes but not final material
I liked the Urban Gypsies but last night they werent all that good

George was incredible, I hope he wins the whole thing TBH


----------



## Cribynkle (May 29, 2008)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> They came on and I said "Its like something out of Lazytown"... at which point my kids all creased Hillarious yes but not final material
> I liked the Urban Gypsies but last night they werent all that good
> 
> George was incredible, I hope he wins the whole thing TBH



One of the urban gypsies reminded me of Jennifer Saunders in ab fab. And once my mind had made that connection - it all seemed very ab fab indeed...


----------



## zoooo (May 29, 2008)

I loved their superhero poses every time the camera was on them. Awesome.


----------



## Celt (May 29, 2008)

I have a friend of a friend on tonights show.

Don't think he will win but hope he gets some work from it.

Watch out for James Stone
(I hope he has lost the mustache - it was rather aging)


----------



## May Kasahara (May 29, 2008)

Cribynkle said:


> One of the urban gypsies reminded me of Jennifer Saunders in ab fab. And once my mind had made that connection - it all seemed very ab fab indeed...



God, me too! I couldn't stop thinking of Edina after that.


----------



## Miss Potter (May 29, 2008)

Celt said:


> I have a friend of a friend on tonights show.
> 
> Don't think he will win but hope he gets some work from it.
> 
> ...



oooh he was good 

the young girlie will win tonight though, she's going on last


----------



## Celt (May 29, 2008)

alice band said:


> oooh he was good
> 
> the young girlie will win tonight though, she's going on last



she was quite understated - but wonderful - a winner I think 

The football juggler was cute beyond words


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 29, 2008)

alice band said:


> oooh he was good
> 
> the young girlie will win tonight though, she's going on last



And again....


----------



## Miss Potter (May 29, 2008)

can't believe Andrew got through, he was mediocre. James was much more entertaining.


----------



## bigbry (May 30, 2008)

Celt said:


> I have a friend of a friend on tonights show.
> 
> Don't think he will win but hope he gets some work from it.
> 
> ...



Entertaining act but I felt he had missed his time. Shame really !


----------



## zoooo (May 30, 2008)

What kind of acts went through?


----------



## electrogirl (May 30, 2008)

that girl is 12??!!! WTF?

that is scary. she looks older than me.

and she's got more sophistication than i have got in my big toe.

i loved that singing fella who went through.

i want to hug him. and shutup cowell for saying it was the wrong song. _you're_ the wrong song!

that doesn't even make sense.


----------



## STFC (May 30, 2008)

The young comedian should have gone through. He was ace.


----------



## wishface (May 30, 2008)

zoooo said:


> What kind of acts went through?


middle of the road talentless shite performed by middle of the road talentless people who fit the reactionary middle of the road safe comfortable talentless mawkish soap opera formula that Cowell and his mates vehemently defend.

is your answer.


----------



## electrogirl (May 30, 2008)

STFC said:


> The young comedian should have gone through. He was ace.



i like him but his jokes were crud.


----------



## moomoo (May 30, 2008)

I missed it last night - did the footballer go through?

And what's with all the new threads on Britains got Talent? 

Anyway - tonight's show............

Not sure how talented those dancers were just now.   Anyone can do a bit of a wiggle and wander round the stage a bit can't they?


----------



## Miss Potter (May 30, 2008)

oh no no no no get this woman off, her crying and putting up the pic of her kids for emotional blackmail


----------



## legz (May 30, 2008)

Apparently this shows gonna change her life or something


----------



## butchersapron (May 30, 2008)

Get her OFF!!! Emotional blackmail.

I believe in you maradona. I love you maradona.


----------



## moomoo (May 30, 2008)

Yeah, that was all a bit much.


----------



## butchersapron (May 30, 2008)

Oh dear


----------



## moomoo (May 30, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> Oh dear



Yes, quite. 


My little boy said "She looks like mum when she's dancing"


----------



## Miss Potter (May 30, 2008)

yes this one's definitely tonight's "we need one to rip the piss out of"


----------



## moomoo (May 30, 2008)

No, I think they admired her for getting up and having a go.  I know I did.


----------



## butchersapron (May 30, 2008)

She was well game and fair play to her. She was shit like.


----------



## moomoo (May 30, 2008)

Ugh, this bloke reminds me of Joe Longthorne. 

My inlaws will love him.  They follow Joe Longthorne round the country........


*Shudders*


----------



## butchersapron (May 30, 2008)

No one knew who he was doing. The voters i mean. Years out of date.


----------



## butchersapron (May 30, 2008)

**throat virus**


----------



## moomoo (May 30, 2008)

Oh God, another weeper..........


----------



## Miss Potter (May 30, 2008)

I had to mute the telly as soon as he started singing


----------



## butchersapron (May 30, 2008)

Bit desperate that one.


----------



## legz (May 30, 2008)

Probably the worst Barry White impression ever. 

These acts are all a bit Phoenix Nights aren't they?


----------



## Lisarocket (May 30, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> No one knew who he was doing. The voters i mean. Years out of date.



So people haven't heard of Shirley Bassey, Barry White and Enrique Inglesias then...

I liked him. He is a proper variety act.


----------



## butchersapron (May 30, 2008)

Lisarocket said:


> So people haven't heard of Shirley Bassey, Barry White and Enrique Inglesias then...
> 
> I liked him. He is a proper variety act.



He's doing standard varity act voices, there are hundreds of people doing those voices  - he needs to do modern today voices.


----------



## legz (May 30, 2008)

Hammer Time!


----------



## Lisarocket (May 30, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> He's doing standard varity act voices, there are hundreds of people doing those voices  - he needs to do modern today voices.



But are there many distinctive modern voices though? Because this sort of act has to do voices that are recognised by the mass market. Can't think of any off the top of my head at the moment. Robbie? That fella who was in Boyzone? Enrique has quite a distinctive voice and he is modern. 

Liked Nemesis


----------



## aqua (May 30, 2008)

whats up with him ???


----------



## butchersapron (May 30, 2008)

Why'd that monstor get a lip on? Fucking hell.


----------



## Lisarocket (May 30, 2008)

aqua said:


> whats up with him ???



Think that when Amanda buzzed it threw him completely and his nerves kicked in big time. You could see his microphone hand shaking.

I disagree with Amanda and Simon there. They didn't sound out of tune to me. Maybe it was different in the hall, but they had lovely harmonies.


----------



## aqua (May 30, 2008)

it was a bad choice of song though


----------



## butchersapron (May 30, 2008)

Lisarocket said:


> But are there many distinctive modern voices though? Because this sort of act has to do voices that are recognised by the mass market. Can't think of any off the top of my head at the moment. Robbie? That fella who was in Boyzone? Enrique has quite a distinctive voice and he is modern.
> 
> Liked Nemesis


He could do um...


----------



## moomoo (May 30, 2008)

He was acting like a spoilt little boy. 

Let's see if Betty's theory is right.  I think it may be.  These girls are very good.


----------



## Miss Potter (May 30, 2008)

this has been the worst semi final by far. That string quartet left me cold


----------



## butchersapron (May 30, 2008)

alice band said:


> this has been the worst semi final by far. That string quartet left me cold




Cynical classic FM terror tactics, they'll get signed whatever.


----------



## moomoo (May 30, 2008)

I liked them.


----------



## Lisarocket (May 30, 2008)

alice band said:


> this has been the worst semi final by far. That string quartet left me cold



Just a bit too polished. Not really an act that needs a break in my eyes.


----------



## legz (May 30, 2008)

Quite liked them, too.


----------



## moomoo (May 30, 2008)

Well done Betty.


----------



## butchersapron (May 30, 2008)

horse face quartet go though.

dancers will walk this.


----------



## aqua (May 30, 2008)

I feels sorry for Craig


----------



## moomoo (May 30, 2008)

aqua said:


> I feels sorry for Craig



Yes, but I was impressed with what a good loser he was.  Very gallant.


----------



## Lisarocket (May 30, 2008)

aqua said:


> I feels sorry for Craig



Aww. He was really nice about Nemesis too. When they both got announced i think he already knew they'd get it.

He can put "Britains Got Talent semi finalist" on his posters now though and probably get his pick of jobs.


----------



## Miss Potter (May 31, 2008)

awww I *heart* Gin the Dancing Dog


----------



## Lisarocket (May 31, 2008)

How come George got to do the same dance routine, but Nemesis seemed to have been made to do a new one?

AND. That Andrew fella who the judges slated for choosing Imagine seemed to be saying that he wasn't allowed to pick his own song- "the song choice was out of my hands". Reckon he was a bit stitched up by the producers. I've never heard a good version of Imagine...

Come on Kate and Gin!!!!


----------



## moomoo (May 31, 2008)

We've voted for Signature.  Loved them!   

And little 'un thought he was talking to Ant or Dick when he did his vote........ 

Although I've got a feeling George may win it.  Felt really sorry for Andrew, I think the judges were very unfair to him.


----------



## Strumpet (May 31, 2008)

Signature to win! 
Original and funny


----------



## moomoo (May 31, 2008)

And they were last on...............


----------



## Lisarocket (May 31, 2008)

I voted for Signature and Kate and Gin (and one wee vote for the boy singer) 

I don't know why the panel keep saying that Escala are original. Surely Bond were the original girl string quartet 

And those matching instruments must have cost a fortune. They need no help from this show...


----------



## Miss Potter (May 31, 2008)

I can't decide who gets my vote. Too many good acts. Faryl is superb but she'll do well whatever happens. Cowell will snap her up for his label


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 31, 2008)

I'm embarrassed to admit that for the first time in my life, I voted on a reality TV show. Signature. Love 'em


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 31, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> I'm embarrassed to admit that for the first time in my life, I voted on a reality TV show. Signature. Love 'em




I like them as well and I think they should get a vote for showing how multicultural Britain is


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 31, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> I'm embarrassed to admit that for the first time in my life, I voted on a reality TV show. Signature. Love 'em



You sad fucking bastard.







(scuttles off to watch the results show)


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 31, 2008)

mwgdrwg said:


> You sad fucking bastard.



I know. I shed a silent tear when the big guy spoke.


----------



## moomoo (May 31, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> I know. I shed a silent tear when the big guy spoke.





Me too.


----------



## Lisarocket (May 31, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> I'm embarrassed to admit that for the first time in my life, I voted on a reality TV show. Signature. Love 'em



I voted for Jodie on 'I'll do anything" tonight too 

Then i just turned over and really enjoyed Neil Diamond doing Love on The Rocks on his 'audence with' show 

*Feels a bit old tonight*


----------



## Miss Potter (May 31, 2008)

Lisarocket said:


> I voted for Jodie on 'I'll do anything" tonight too
> 
> Then i just turned over and really enjoyed Neil Diamond doing Love on The Rocks on his 'audence with' show
> 
> *Feels a bit old tonight*



Neil Diamond was brilliant. What with him, plus me & my sister going to see the Osmonds tomorrow night, I'm with you in feeling old


----------



## moomoo (May 31, 2008)

Oooh!  The Osmonds?   


*Is jealous* 

Who won I'll Do Anything?


----------



## Strumpet (May 31, 2008)

Jodie did.


----------



## moomoo (May 31, 2008)

Thanks Strumpet.  No surprise there then. 


Right, in this household 3 people think George will win BGT and 1 (me) thinks Signature will win it.


----------



## Lisarocket (May 31, 2008)

alice band said:


> Neil Diamond was brilliant. What with him, plus me & my sister going to see the Osmonds tomorrow night, I'm with you in feeling old



I should have been at a festival this weekend 

I seem to have become middle aged since it was cancelled  

Hey though! Enjoy the Osmands. I reckon they'll be great


----------



## Passdout (May 31, 2008)

I hope the opera singers dont get through tonight. I like a bit of opera but they both seemed to get through more because of sad personal stories. I want Signature or the Dog to get through, or maybe the boy dancer.


----------



## Lisarocket (May 31, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Thanks Strumpet.  No surprise there then.
> 
> 
> Right, in this household 3 people think George will win BGT and 1 (me) thinks Signature will win it.



I reckon you're more right then they are 

Kate and Gin/Signature FTW 

Edit: Oh no! I just did that FTW thingy...

In my day...etc...


----------



## Lisarocket (May 31, 2008)

Aw. Kate and Gin are out 

Signature now for me


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 31, 2008)

Lisarocket said:


> Aw. Kate and Gin are out
> 
> Signature now for me




Please let it be Signature.  They're fun


----------



## Stobart Stopper (May 31, 2008)

Signature deserve to win it. They live in my borough!


----------



## Passdout (May 31, 2008)

Its George


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 31, 2008)

Fuck it


----------



## Lisarocket (May 31, 2008)

FIX!!!!

Signature and Kate and Gin were robbed 

Properly disappointed with that


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 31, 2008)

Lisarocket said:


> FIX!!!!
> 
> Signature and Kate and Gin were robbed
> 
> Properly disappointed with that




I don't even understand why everyone was raving about George.  He does a bit of breakdancing in the rain and that's it


----------



## lontok2005 (May 31, 2008)

Yeh! George absolutely outshone them all in every way and absolutely deserved to win. Yeh for the kid!


----------



## moomoo (May 31, 2008)

Oh well, the cute kid won.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 31, 2008)

Ah, I'm not. That kid is very good, a nice lad, worked his arse off for it. Plus, it'll make a massive difference to his life and they'll both do well out of it.


----------



## Lisarocket (May 31, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I don't even understand why everyone was raving about George.  He does a bit of breakdancing in the rain and that's it



Aye. There is no way he was the best talent there tonight. FFS


----------



## May Kasahara (May 31, 2008)

I'm happy that George won - he really is very good - but in the true spirit of Royal Variety it should have been Signature. Plus they were my favourites. And such lovely people too! <sniff>


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 31, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I don't even understand why everyone was raving about George.  He does a bit of breakdancing in the rain and that's it



It's incredibly, incredibly good break dancing though. Up there with the best I've ever seen.


----------



## moomoo (May 31, 2008)

Yeah, I'm just cross because the kids were right.

Again. 


Anyway, we're planning our routine for next years show.  It was going to involve the dog but he keeps running off. 

I think we've got some work to do. 


I agree with you May that Signature were lovely chaps!  Real sweethearts.  I hope they do well, I think they will.


----------



## Lisarocket (May 31, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Ah, I'm not. That kid is very good, a nice lad, worked his arse off for it. Plus, it'll make a massive difference to his life and they'll both do well out of it.



I can tell you don't usually watch this sort of thing. You believed the hype of his sob story.

You would have really liked Madonna if she'd got through...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 31, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> It's incredibly, incredibly good break dancing though. Up there with the best I've ever seen.




I know.  It's just sour grapes


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 31, 2008)

Lisarocket said:


> I can tell you don't usually watch this sort of thing. You believed the hype of his sob story.
> 
> You would have really liked Madonna if she'd got through...



What, watch breakdancing? I've seen plenty, my Mrs is well into it.. plus, I hate sob stories. I fucking hated that little victim opera singer - grow some balls ffs.


----------



## lontok2005 (May 31, 2008)

Incredible talent at that age and getting better as he grows, coupled with determination like that and not a hint of arrogance about him, plus the sheer joy he obviously gets from doing what he does, not to mention how big a difference this will make to his life, unlike some of the others who will do well anyway.... how could you not want him to win?


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 31, 2008)

lontok2005 said:


> Incredible talent at that age and getting better as he grows, coupled with determination like that and not a hint of arrogance about him, plus the sheer joy he obviously gets from doing what he does, not to mention how big a difference this will make to his life, unlike some of the others who will do well anyway.... how could you not want him to win?



Exactly. I wanted Signature to win, but don't begrudge the boy his victory.


----------



## lontok2005 (May 31, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Exactly. I wanted Signature to win, but don't begrudge the boy his victory.



Signature are incredible, but I would like to have seen them do something that wasn't Michael Jackson.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 31, 2008)

lontok2005 said:


> Signature are incredible, but I would like to have seen them do something that wasn't Michael Jackson.



Yeah, but to counter that, George complately ripped off the VW advert from a couple of years back.


----------



## Disaster (May 31, 2008)

I'm glad that kid won. You could see the grit determination in his face and he clearly didn't have much at home.

I did vote for Kate and Gin twice though


----------



## moomoo (May 31, 2008)

I don't begrudge him at all.  I just think that Signature were a much better act and that people voted for George because he is a cute kid.  Admittedly, he is very good at dancing but I thought Signature were far more entertaining.


----------



## Passdout (May 31, 2008)

George did well and I am really pleased for him, however, it should have been signature.


----------



## Lisarocket (May 31, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> What, watch breakdancing? I've seen plenty, my Mrs is well into it.. plus, I hate sob stories. I fucking hated that little victim opera singer - grow some balls ffs.



I didn't mean breakdancing ffs. I mean't you don't watch this type of show often..

I didn't think his head spin was that good if yer on about breakdancing.

He did the same routine as the semi final. The other street dancers (Nemesis) did a completely different routine from their semi and were slated for it...


----------



## lontok2005 (May 31, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Yeah, but to counter that, George complately ripped off the VW advert from a couple of years back.



But that was only one of his routines. All three that I saw of Signature's were MJ. My feeling is that for all their amazing talent as dancers, George is more creative.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 31, 2008)

Lisarocket said:


> I didn't mean breakdancing ffs. I mean't you don't watch this type of show often..
> 
> I didn't think his head spin was that good if yer on about breakdancing.
> 
> He did the same routine as the semi final. The other street dancers (Nemesis) did a completely different routine from their semi and were slated for it...



Do you think you might be taking this a bit seriously 

I really don't get why you're arguing with me when we agree that Signature should have won, but to answer your point, to my shame I've watched every X-Factor and Britain's Got Talent for the last three years. I have no choice. I totally hated the last X-Factor for all the sob stories so perhaps get off your slightly bemusing high horse


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 31, 2008)

lontok2005 said:


> But that was only one of his routines. All three that I saw of Signature's were MJ. My feeling is that for all their amazing talent as dancers, George is more creative.



He did the same routine twice though. But yeah, there was more to his routine.


----------



## moomoo (May 31, 2008)

lontok2005 said:


> But that was only one of his routines. All three that I saw of Signature's were MJ. My feeling is that for all their amazing talent as dancers, George is more creative.



But Signature added the Bhangra element which made it more exciting and entertaining imo.


----------



## moomoo (May 31, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Do you think you might be taking this a bit seriously



It IS serious dammit!


----------



## Lisarocket (May 31, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Do you think you might be taking this a bit seriously
> 
> I really don't get why you're arguing with me when we agree that Signature should have won, but to answer your point, to my shame I've watched every X-Factor and Britain's Got Talent for the last three years. I have no choice. I totally hated the last X-Factor for all the sob stories so perhaps get off your slightly bemusing high horse



I'm not on a high horse, but you did tell me to 'grow some balls' so you surely expected an answer 

I thought there were more talented people than George... that's all


----------



## Disaster (May 31, 2008)

Come to think of it, I do remember the Golf ad from a few years ago with Gene Kelly in it. I thought I recognised the singin' in the rain theme from somewhere.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 31, 2008)

Lisarocket said:


> I'm not on a high horse, but you did tell me to 'grow some balls' so you surely expected an answer
> 
> I thought there were more talented people than George... that's all



I didn't actually, I was referring to the 3rd place singer when I said 'grow some balls'


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 31, 2008)

Lisarocket said:


> but you did tell me to 'grow some balls'




can you do that Lisa?


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 31, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> can you do that Lisa?



I would imagine not.


----------



## lontok2005 (May 31, 2008)

moomoo said:


> But Signature added the Bhangra element which made it more exciting and entertaining imo.



Don't get me wrong. I think Signature rock. Bhangra is amazingly funky and they know just how to do it. But I think all in all George has more potential than they do. If you asked me who I would rather see in five years' time to see how they had developed, I'd say George, because I can imagine he would have grown enormously whereas I imagine Signature would still be basing their act on Michael Jackson. 

Can't believe I got this much into a talent show....


----------



## May Kasahara (May 31, 2008)

Yeah, what was with that 3rd place opera singer kid? He looked well moody and ungrateful when he lost.


----------



## Lisarocket (May 31, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> can you do that Lisa?



Not sure i'd want them actually


----------



## Lisarocket (May 31, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> Yeah, what was with that 3rd place opera singer kid? He looked well moody and ungrateful when he lost.



I thought he just looked a bit upset as he walked off


----------



## moomoo (May 31, 2008)

He cried.  That annoyed me.  I'd have been dead proud and pleased to have come third in a national talent show.  I've got a feeling he believed his own publicity and really thought he was going to win.


----------



## Lisarocket (May 31, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> I would imagine not.


----------



## Passdout (May 31, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> Yeah, what was with that 3rd place opera singer kid? He looked well moody and ungrateful when he lost.


I thought that, and yet 3rd out of 50,000 is pretty damn good if you ask me. 

Id be well chuffed


----------



## lontok2005 (May 31, 2008)

Passdout said:


> I thought that, and yet 3rd out of 50,000 is pretty damn good if you ask me.
> 
> Id be well chuffed




He seemed a bit like a character out of Charlie and the Chocolate Factory at the end for some reason...


----------



## legz (May 31, 2008)

lontok2005 said:


> Don't get me wrong. I think Signature rock. Bhangra is amazingly funky and they know just how to do it. But I think all in all George has more potential than they do. If you asked me who I would rather see in five years' time to see how they had developed, I'd say George, because I can imagine he would have grown enormously whereas I imagine Signature would still be basing their act on Michael Jackson.
> 
> Can't believe I got this much into a talent show....



Also I think a lot of people will have seen this lad busking in Manchester city centre, doing both the 'street' and the 'dancing', realised he's not from any dance school or such, and will have voted having seen him there maybe?


----------



## Geri (May 31, 2008)

I think it was fixed so a singer didn't win it this year.


----------



## legz (May 31, 2008)

Not sure. Simon Cowell makes more £££ out of singers than any others


----------



## Passdout (May 31, 2008)

legz said:


> Not sure. Simon Cowell makes more £££ out of singers than any others


Yeah but he will still sign them come what may


----------



## legz (May 31, 2008)

Granted, but he'll still sell more CDs if they're the 'winners', surely?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 31, 2008)

Signature entertained me more than the others- i couldnt stop smiling and had to get up and dance!!- spent 5 quid voting for them as well

george has annoyed me from the start- his shock and awe at the adulation of the crowd really got on my tits


----------



## zoooo (May 31, 2008)

Thank god the dog didn't win.


----------



## Disaster (May 31, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Thank god the dog didn't win.



I voted for them twice 

Just 'cos she seemed so lovely and the dog was unfazed by the lights and the massive audience.


----------



## Passdout (May 31, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Thank god the dog didn't win.


That was the cleverest dog and trainer I have ever seen. I wouldnt have been upset if they had won


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 31, 2008)

Passdout said:


> That was the cleverest dog and trainer I have ever seen. I wouldnt have been upset if they had won



No , nor me


----------



## chriswill (May 31, 2008)

I have been watching all week too.

Didn't mind that George won.

Signature were my fave tho'


----------



## zoooo (May 31, 2008)

Even though I wasn't that impressed by the dog, I was astounded they didn't make the last three.


----------



## Melinda (Jun 1, 2008)

Isnt this a bit much for the younger kids though? I saw the third place lad crying as he walked off stage. He'll get over it of course but it seems a lot to hang round a child's neck. 

Also what were the rules regarding performing the same routine in consecutive rounds? Just going by the montages, it seemed some acts were encouraged to change while others did the same frigging thing time and again.


----------



## Kidda (Jun 1, 2008)

george is quite boring now
hes always on market street in manchester and does the same thing time and time again. 

seems like he did it on BGT too, the only difference being this time he got wet, when he performs in manc he dances under the enclosed bit outside boots/arndale so stays dry. 

the talent of the last 40 to make it though was few and far between. surely there are more talented people in the country?


----------



## mk12 (Jun 1, 2008)

Am I the only person who wasn't that impressed with his dancing?


----------



## tommers (Jun 1, 2008)

mk12 said:


> Am I the only person who wasn't that impressed with his dancing?



that 12 yr old girl should have won it.

he wasn't even doing proper bodypopping.


----------



## wiskey (Jun 1, 2008)

i havent seen any of the programme but someone at work showed me his youtube earlier . . . hardly original


----------



## wishface (Jun 1, 2008)

you people are all suckers.

had this kid not rolled out osme hard luck story about being born in a tough area and thrown you a bone about his mummy and all the usual shit that pushes britain's emotional retard buttons he'd have gotten nowhere.

fresh fced kid with a sob story and a halfway decent act = the second fucking coming or something. 

This show needs to be expunged for the good of all.


----------



## Geri (Jun 1, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Signature entertained me more than the others- i couldnt stop smiling and had to get up and dance!!- spent 5 quid voting for them as well



£5! They must have seen you coming.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 1, 2008)

Lisarocket said:


> Aye. There is no way he was the best talent there tonight. FFS



Coming from someone who wanted a dancing dog to win it is rather hard to take the comment seriosly!!


----------



## Biffo (Jun 1, 2008)

tommers said:


> that 12 yr old girl should have won it.



Agreed. She had the most talent of the finalists but Ave Maria is not everyone's cup of tea.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 1, 2008)

Is that it, now? Will the _Opportunity Knocks_ revival bandwagon finally stumble to a halt? I know it's too much to hope for that Antndec finds himself unemployable and lapses into vagrancy and alcoholism, but surely they can't do any more shows like this?


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 1, 2008)

1927 said:


> Coming from someone who wanted a dancing dog to win it is rather hard to take the comment seriosly!!



Erm. I'm not the only one who liked the dancing dog. Have you looked at the rest of the thread 

It's not easy to get a dog to do things like that...


----------



## tommers (Jun 1, 2008)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Is that it, now? Will the _Opportunity Knocks_ revival bandwagon finally stumble to a halt? I know it's too much to hope for that Antndec finds himself unemployable and lapses into vagrancy and alcoholism, but surely they can't do any more shows like this?



you're joking aren't you?  they were advertising for the next series or for x-factor or something at the end of the show...

it just rolls on and on forever.


----------



## wishface (Jun 1, 2008)

tommers said:


> you're joking aren't you?  they were advertising for the next series or for x-factor or something at the end of the show...
> 
> it just rolls on and on forever.


much like my cynicism which snowballs with horror, disdain and dismay.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 1, 2008)

tommers said:


> that 12 yr old girl should have won it.
> 
> he wasn't even doing proper bodypopping.



The blokes in Nemesis did proper bodypopping, but i think they were too unrehearsed on the night because they had to do a new routine, which was a shame.

Apparently i'm wrong for thinking George wasn't very good, but i've seen better breakdancing than that from kids his age. The head spin he did didn't last long at all.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 1, 2008)

Ah, cheer up all. Big Brother starts again on Thursday!


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 1, 2008)

tommers said:


> you're joking aren't you?  they were advertising for the next series or for x-factor or something at the end of the show...
> 
> it just rolls on and on forever.



Sob stories FTW


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 1, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Ah, cheer up all. Big Brother starts again on Thursday!



Managed to avoid the last BB. I'm going to attempt to avoid it again this time. It sucks away too much of your time and then you turn around and realise you've spent the whole Summer watching awful wannabee z listers arguing and sleeping


----------



## zoooo (Jun 1, 2008)

Very very true. 

I'll have to at least watch the first night though, when they go in.
Just in case. (in case of what I don't know...)

And then it'll probably be too late for me.  They'll have me.


----------



## Geri (Jun 1, 2008)

Lisarocket said:


> Managed to avoid the last BB. I'm going to attempt to avoid it again this time. It sucks away too much of your time and then you turn around and realise you've spent the whole Summer watching awful wannabee z listers arguing and sleeping



I can't face it ths year either - especially as I heard a rumour that Charley is going back in.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 1, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Very very true.
> 
> I'll have to at least watch the first night though, when they go in.
> Just in case. (in case of what I don't know...)
> ...



The first night is always the dangerous one


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 1, 2008)

Geri said:


> I can't face it ths year either - especially as I heard a rumour that Charley is going back in.



That's enough to put me off. I couldn't even watch her on the WAGs special Weakest Link the other day without shouting at the telly


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 1, 2008)

Geri said:


> £5! They must have seen you coming.



I never vote on shows NEVER, but after that performance i was running to the phone


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 25, 2009)

*DJ Talent*

"word to your mother"
oh how i lolled 

:scaring cat with cackling laughter smiley:


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 25, 2009)

where's that other thread then?
wine anyone?


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow. There was some brilliant acting from Cowell when he ALMOST touched the buzzer before the ballerina girl started singing...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 25, 2009)

That dance group were fantastic


----------



## moomoo (Apr 25, 2009)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> That dance group were fantastic



Weren't they just! 

Where is this years thread?


----------



## aqua (Apr 25, 2009)

closing this thread so there is no more confusion


----------

